# Should I get in touch with my best childhood friend?



## freakamidget (Nov 25, 2013)

In primary school I was best friends with Sam from age 4-11. We always stayed at each others houses, and so many of my childhood memories involve Sam. But when we left for secondary school at age 11 we didnt keep in touch....

Then when Facebook came into fashion we found each other again at about 15/16. When we found each other again we did use to talk alot and reminise quite a bit. But then after a few years we didn't really speak because he developed a really strong social life and I'm such a loser.

At about 17 I had a bit of breakdown and decided to delete everyone off my Facebook. I sort of regret it now, and although I could add him back it will show that it was obvious I deleted him. I found him on Twitter and we did follow each other but he doesn't really make an effor to speak to me... he has an EPIC social life.

I always feel intimidated talking to people with amazing social lives which is why idk weather to reach out and get in touch. I deleted him on Facebook which he clearly knows about, which is awkward. And is there even any point in getting in touch? *We're completely different people now. *It's been years and years. It's pretty much like meeting a brand new person. But i think it'd be nice just to go and meet up with someone and reminise about childhood. but i dont know if theres any point really...


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

i dunno


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

I don't think you should get in touch with him with the impression that you'd get along fabulously right off the bat and talk a lot about your fun childhood all the time. Ya know what they say, you can't live in the past. But if you really want to become friends with the person he is now and the person you are now, then go for it. See what happens! Once you start talking, you can casually mention what happened with the whole FB thing.


----------



## Finished123 (Jan 15, 2014)

I don't think you should get in contact with him. Age 5-11 is a long time ago. Time to move on past your childhood and think more about the present.

I have a similar friend and I just don't think it would be good for me to make contact.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I went through a very similar experience. My best friend in the whole world from age 8-12 was the guy that lived across the street and one house down from me. My parents absolutely hated him, because they thought we always got into trouble (and we did) and they always blamed him. Anyway, my parents told me that he tried to contact me over one Thanksgiving weekend in 1992 (which would have made us 22 years old).

He left a number when he called, and I never called it back. And I'm glad I didn't. We were just way too different. He was always a leader, he just had it in him...I could tell way before hs. Anyway I knew he went on to be Frat-Daddy-Megabucks at whatever university he went to. And I went on to try to stay out of the limelight.

It's better than we never got back together. It really is.


----------



## red3002 (Sep 11, 2013)

You just inspired me to look at my formers on twitter.

Thank you, really. ****


----------



## freakamidget (Nov 25, 2013)

this has put me off getting back in touch with him :/


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

freakamidget said:


> this has put me off getting back in touch with him :/


Girl, you get in touch with him if you really want to be his friend now. You just forge a new friendship. We're just saying that you should remember that you're both different people now so it might not be what you're expecting.


----------



## allthatsparkles (Mar 1, 2013)

freakamidget said:


> In primary school I was best friends with Sam from age 4-11. We always stayed at each others houses, and so many of my childhood memories involve Sam. But when we left for secondary school at age 11 we didnt keep in touch....
> 
> Then when Facebook came into fashion we found each other again at about 15/16. When we found each other again we did use to talk alot and reminise quite a bit. But then after a few years we didn't really speak because he developed a really strong social life and I'm such a loser.
> 
> ...


I don't think there's any harm in reaching out to him. Just contact him and see where it goes from there. Who cares if he's a different person now (almost everyone is once they grow up, it doesn't mean that you still can't be friends!) or if he has a great social life? If you guys were close back in the day, it's very possible that he remembers you and the good times you guys had and wouldn't mind reconnecting.

ETA: I know that the whole Facebook issue might seem awkward to you. But chances are that he's either forgotten that it happened altogether or if not, you can always easily address it by saying something to the effect of "I was going through a rough time and deleted all of my Facebook friends." That's completely understandable: it's not as if you two had a falling out and you _only _deleted him.


----------



## wawesome (Oct 22, 2013)

For all you know, maybe he could be thinking the same thing. It doesn't hurt to reach out to people. Sure, you can't expect it to be the same as it was back in the day. But try starting a new one and see where it goes!


----------



## ChocolateStrawberry (Nov 12, 2013)

pm him privately on twitter, just like a catchup message like Hey how are you? Not talked for so long..

Something like that? so even if he doesn't reply nobody else will know


----------



## BattyOldMaid (Feb 16, 2014)

As long as you have realistic views how much time has passed, how people change, the ages you both were the last time you hung out, I don't see why not getting in contact again. The Facebook deletion can easily be explained, it wasn't for you, you were trying to cut back the times on it, you were inundated with friends request and spent more time accepting/decline than reading status etc etc. if he doesn't really have anything in common with you anymore, either stay in the back ground - eventually people need a trusted ear to speak to and none is ever more trustful than a childhood friend, or cut your losses and move on. 

I got in contact with two old childhood friends. One evolved to be a ***** I was better off not knowing. The other - we gelled - and remain in contact.


----------



## SoulGem (Feb 17, 2014)

I have a similar situation, my best friend from High School went out having an amazing social life and tons of friends; I felt like a looser myself and decided just to disconnect from her life, I sometimes feel I regret to do that because she was basically my only friend, but again, we were so different, and I hate seeing people having a great social life compared to my miserable one.

I would recommend you to contact him again, it's better than having regrets later in life.


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

How much time that has passed is too long? Really what is the cut off?


----------

